# Meet our newest additions!



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

As some of you saw, we had to let my kitty, Nip, go on Monday. She had a huge tumor in her abdomen and wasn't eating and losing a lot of weight. The doctor I work for has had some kittens that needed homes for a few weeks and I said we would take two when we let Nip go (since we knew it was coming and these kittens needed homes). So, we brought them home earlier this week! They are too cute and are troublemakers already!

We have a male and a female- Orange buff colored. The boy (mine) is named Orion and my sister's kitty is named Cali. They are a little shy but are coming around more and more each day. Here are some pictures!









Cali (Left) and Orion (right)
Cali is very tiny compared to her brother (and her other littermates!)









Cali playing with a toy with Orion watching









Orion watching









Orion

It is very hard to get good pictures of kittens! These are off my phone, too, so excuse the poor quality. 

They are bringing happiness into our lives- It has been a hard week losing Nip. We haven't had a kitten in 13 years (let alone two cats and a litter box..)


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

They look so cute. I can't imagine two at one time, but I am sure they will probably be fun to watch them together.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They are just adorable and clearly two very lucky little kitties. You all are wonderful to bring them home! Hope you keep us posted on their antics, I'm sure you'll have some good stories!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Female orange tabbies are kind of rare. Orange tabbies have always been one of my favorite kind of kitties.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

They're adorable. Sorry for your loss of Nip and congrats on your new additions!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone! They are quite the handful but are a joy! 

Almost the entire litter was an orange buff color (2 males and 2 females). There was also a brown female and male tabby, too. 

There is still one orange buff looking for a home- so if anyone is near me or is interested, let me know.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!! I love them! I have always felt like two cats together is easier than one in some ways, especially if they are from the same litter. It helps them adjust so much. They can play together, cuddle together, etc, and it hardly adds any more work the way it does with two dogs!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Nip, RIP sweet girl. She's in heaven now free of pain.


Welcome to little Orin and Cali, they are so cute, they look like a lot of fun. 

Great way to honor Nip by taking in these little ones and giving them a home.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

The kittens are so adorable. I'm sorry for your loss of Nip


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They are doing great today and really coming around! Orion has been more willing to come up to me and will even rub himself on me, which is great! We are going to begin to let them roam the house this coming week.


----------

